# sarcoglottis sceptrodes?



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I was wondering how to care for this plant? In case it makes any difference, I plan on trying to grow it in my living room, under low light, with average humidity (30-50% during the winter). And currently have it in my terrestrial mix


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think you'll have any problems with growing it the way you describe. It does tend to go a little dormant in the winter, especially with lower humidity and temperatures. They can look pretty terrible, don't give up, they come back.

Don't let them dry out completely if they are actively growing. When/if dormant, cut back on the water.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Easy to grow for sure. 30% humidity is a bit low but nothing an occasional misting won't help. Summer bloomer for me, definitely an underrated jewel orchid


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

littlefrog said:


> I don't think you'll have any problems with growing it the way you describe. It does tend to go a little dormant in the winter, especially with lower humidity and temperatures. They can look pretty terrible, don't give up, they come back.
> 
> Don't let them dry out completely if they are actively growing. When/if dormant, cut back on the water.


Ha~!!! Yeah, like two weeks ago I figured it for dead, but today, to my surprise, noticed some new growth. So I figured I would repot and move it someplace warmer (was growing on the cool side). To see if I saw any improvement


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I love these orchids!! very easy to care for... BUT, i find they are prone to "sunburnt" leaves with even a little bit too much light...

this is how i grow mine, its with a L.discolour and L.discolor 'alba'...

it has about 1.5'' of sphagnum moss and bark, then like 6'' of leaf litter. it's in the corner of my room with the closest light being about 10' away.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

This came in named Cyclopogon wexleyanus, and is happy living at the dimmer end of my big mixed tank, (pic taken when fairly newly planted). 

It hasn't flowered yet, but the foliage appears very similar to Sarcoglottis. Is it a different plant?

When I planted this, I buried all the visible roots, but subsequent growth indicates it probably would prefer the crown at surface level, with some fat furry white roots showing.

For me, it has spread only vegetatively. Like some other jewel orchids, it tends to grow tall, flop over, and grow new crowns from nodes touching soil. I expect it would like some leaf litter too, seeing your pictures.


----------

